# Weight Shock



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Had to take the van for its first M.O.T. today and was told that i had to get it weighed first. Do not know if this is a new part of the test for vans over 3500Kg. Got the van weighed at local council weigh bridge £5.84p. 

Did I have a shock when i saw the weight 4840Kg. This is only 160Kg below our max weight and I did not put the motorbike in the garage or push bikes on the rack. No water in the tanks and only 1 gas bottle full. Did have a full fuel tank. We have got to do some serious weight loss before we go to France and Spain later this year. The van did pass the M.O.T. Glad today is nearly over as I hate waiting for the test to be done.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh dear.  

Another sad story of a "pants" payload on a Euro m/h. Ive lost count of the number of threads on here along the same lines. 8O Is the van full of junk you dont really need or have you cleared it out and then weighed it??

Glad I bought an RV


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: WEIGHT SHOCK*



teensvan said:


> Hi.
> Had to take the van for its first M.O.T. today and was told that i had to get it weighed first. Do not know if this is a new part of the test for vans over 3500Kg. Got the van weighed at local council weigh bridge £5.84p.


Hi Steve & Ann,

It's a strange one is that. I MOT'd our 4.5 tonner last month without visiting a weighbridge. Never been asked to neither.

There are only two places in our vicinity, that we can take it for testing. One is a local private tester with a pit, and the other is the VOSA Goods Vehicle testing staion in Peterborough.

Jock.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh dear teensvan,sorry to hear that 8O . Shame that "Dazzer" saw your post another chance for him to "crow" about the poor payload of SOME Euro m/h's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Sorry Dazzer no offence :wink: 
Gary


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dazzer.

We shall have to do a clear out. Our payload is 1250Kg so I cant see how I have used most of it up. We do carry a lot of clothes as we fulltime so ann will have to get rid of some of her shoes. The other problem is when we do have a clear out is where do we put the good junk.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Another sad story of a "pants" payload on a Euro m/h. Ive lost count of the number of threads on here along the same lines. 8O Is the van full of junk you dont really need or have you cleared it out and then weighed it??
> 
> Glad I bought an RV


I wouldn't feel too smug, at least he's welcome on CC sites :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Dazzler,
"Another sad story of a "pants" payload on a Euro m/h. Ive lost count of the number of threads on here along the same lines."

Sorry Dazzler I have been searching for these uncountable threads but a search on 'payload' throws up a heap of RVr's whinging about the stupidity of the law which will not allow a car driver to drive Yank Tanks on our roads or causes them to remove awnings and illegally replace them after width measurement :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

krull said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear.
> ...


Hi All

I love it when you rise to the bait!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

No Worries Gary :wink: no offence taken 

Hi Krull. Never been turned away from a site anywhere in 7 years and that includes just turning up on the off chance.....very often!!! :wink:

Teensvan

You never said it was a "shoe thing" say no more!!! :lol: With the amount of shoes my mrs takes with us we would be better taking a skip!!!

Im sure if you found a big space and emptied everything onto the floor you could probably do away with 3/4 of it!!! :roll:

Altymer No problems with my RVs weight or width (its actually narrower then a lot of Hymers!! 8O ) even with the awnings on. Just loads of room and heaps of payload..........the joys of RVing. You really should try it you know, wont take you long to become a "Convert"!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Please lets not turn this into an us and them rant (even if Dazzer started it  ) Its too important a topic for that.

Teensvan I expect its something to do with you being fulltimers now.

If I went full timing i'd neeed two RVs just for my books 

regards Frank


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Steve / Ann

We had our Burstner 747 1st Mot last month & were not told to have it weighed. Strange one that?

Maybe Geo can shed some light on this subject?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Frank

Me starting something!!!!! Dont know what you mean :roll: 

However back on topic...I think the weigh bridge thing has a lot to do with the maximun weight the brake tester can safely carry. If the brake tester is overloaded its not a valid test and costs £££££ to fix them.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

There you go Steve... I said you were carrying too much at Newbury!
I guess you will have to leave the Angle Grinder behind and them cases of Larger  

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank.

We shall have to get rid of some books and some of anns shoes. Hope you are keeping well, and getting out and about.

fdhadi I do not know why we had to get the van weighed but I am glad we did . have got to get rid some junk quick might even get another 1mpg out of the van.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

It was the weight problem that first got me looking at R/Vs. 

Even if the weight of a vehicle is not part of the MOT, I would be very worried with an insurance claim, even if the incident/RTC was not your fault, if the vehicle was found to be overweight at the time.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi steve you carry an angle grinder as well. so do i, maybe all us fulltmers do lol stew


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Interesting thread!

I would advise everyone to weigh their van at least once a year just to check that you are not over the limit. If police pull you over they can get you on a weigh bridge and do you if you are over. It may also affect you in the event of an accident if you claim or if you are prosecuted. This happened to one of the guys at work.

I would weigh the van fully loaded inc water fuel etc so you are at a 'worst case' state. If nothing else it will give you piece of mind for under £10

Bubblehead


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Payload*

Hi Steve and Ann

I am very concerned at your issues. I cannot understand where your payload has gone!

My van weighed 3920 kg full - and I mean full - gas, water, fuel, me, and all my worldly goods. Without my belongings or me, yet still full of water and fuel, it was 3500 dead, suggesting my belongings and me have a combined weight of 420 kg, and that is including the sateliite dish and tow bar.

As you know, I full time in here too and carry pots, pans and so on.

I would suggest a re weigh at another weigh bridge as a starting point. I think you are in a tag axle van, so I am really puzzled.

Russell


----------

